# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Περίεργα μικρά περιστέρια

## χρηστος

σήμερα πήγα σε ένα pet shop και είδα κάτι μικρά περιστεράκια τα χρώματα των φτερών τούς ήταν γρι με  καφέ πούπουλα με άσπρες κουκκίδες και τα λένε ασημοπερίστερα γνωρίζεται πληροφορίες

----------


## Windsa

Diamond Dove - Διαμαντοπερiστερα

----------


## χρηστος

ναι αυτά είναι πόσο μεγάλο κλουβί θέλουν και θέλω και άλλες πληροφορίες  αν μπορείτε να μου δώσετε

----------


## χρηστος

ένα κλουβί με διαστάσεις 1 μέτρο μήκος 1 μέτρο πλάτος και 1,60 ύψος είναι καλά για 1 ή 2 ζευγάρια

----------


## Anna

μια χαρά είναι γιατί όπως θα παρατήρησες είναι αρκετά μικρά πουλιά...δεν ξέρω μόνο αν βάλεις 2 ζευγάρια μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής

----------


## χρηστος

τα διαμαντοπερίστερα αντέχουν το κρύο γιατί θα είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο α και μπορώ να έχω 2 ζευγάρια στο ίδιο κλουβί   ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Χρήστο, ερωτήσεις είναι αυτές που κάνεις στο παραπάνω σου ποστ; Αν ναί, δεν μοιάζουν με ερωτήσεις με τον τρόπο που τις διατυπώνεις.   ::

----------


## χρηστος

είναι ερωτήσεις απλά δεν τις διατύπωσα σωστά

----------


## Windsa

Βρήκα μια ωραία σελίδα με χρωματικές μεταλλάξεις τwn Diamond Doves
http://www.internationaldovesociety....dovecolors.htm

----------


## cypand

ξέρουμε τίποτα για τα διαμαντοπερίστερα?

----------


## serafeim

Το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι αναπαραγονται πολυ ευκολα!!! και δεν εχουν προβλημα αν ειναι μικρο η μεγαλο το κλουβι!!! Αν θες μπορω να ψαξω ποιο μετα που θα εχω χρονο!!  :Happy: 
Δεν ορκιζομαι οτι θα βρω κατι ομως!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Δες εδω Ανδρεα Nα πάρω διαμαντοπερίστερα;;; την απόψη σας. και Νεος στην παρεα σας.

----------


## cypand

ευχαρηστω Δημήτρη!

----------

